# شرح لبرنامجي FM 200 Calculator على اليوتيوب



## مصطفى الوكيل (14 ديسمبر 2018)

https://youtu.be/G38F343ZbN0​


----------



## salehshati (25 ديسمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------

